# RCN Summer Uniform Jacket



## callmefishmael (29 Jan 2015)

Logistik doesn't seem to offer it, which I find very strange. How does one order it?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Jan 2015)

Do you mean the Canex jacket? You buy it at, well, Canex.

Of course, many MARS Officers have been known to buy theirs at the USN NEX...


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2015)

If you mean the high collar white jacket, then the US Exchange or private tailoring are your primary options.


----------



## Pusser (30 Jan 2015)

The white tunic is an optional item; therefore, not available through Logistik.  As has been said, your cheapest option is likely to go to a USN source (either on-line or at a USN uniform shop at one of their bases).  However, the quickest option is likely private tailoring.  The Canex tailor in Esquimalt can make them.  I know Canex has been looking at bringing them in as a regular item, but we're not there yet.  The discussion as to whether they're going to become an issue item is also still ongoing (I believe), but that could take awhile.

There are now two Canex windbreakers kicking around.  The old style (now on a clearance rack near you) is the cheaper option if you can find one in your size.  The new style is more expensive (double the price of the old one), but of much higher quality.  The new one is virtually identical to the USN version, so if you're in the US and want to buy one of theirs, you'll be OK.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Jan 2015)

The new style windbreaker must be fantastic then.

I still have my old one, bought in 1986 when they came out with it, and I wear the damn thing a good hundred days a year. It is still in excellent condition, with barely a bit of fading of the black near the cuffs.

On the other hand, my personal preference, if the RCN wants to add a proper summer dress to its collection, would be to go back to having a light summer Kaki uniform: Much less difficult to keep clean than whites and easier to get a more day to day styling for it.


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Jan 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> On the other hand, my personal preference, if the RCN wants to add a proper summer dress to its collection, would be to go back to having a light summer Kaki uniform: Much less difficult to keep clean than whites and easier to get a more day to day styling for it.



Heathen!!!!! lol  Dont take my wife stealer away!  >

Sadly its all I have to offer


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jan 2015)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Heathen!!!!! lol  Dont take my wife stealer away!  >
> 
> Sadly its all I have to offer



Phew, good think you didn't say "take my wife beater away"   >


----------



## Navy_Pete (30 Jan 2015)

If only we could wear the whites with the RCAF leather jacket; we would be irresistible to the throngs that had a 'Top Gun' crush in the 80s.

I guess I'm just an Ice Man looking for my Maverick... 8)


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2015)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> If only we could wear the whites with the RCAF leather jacket; we would be irresistible to the throngs that had a 'Top Gun' crush in the 80s.
> 
> I guess I'm just an Ice Man looking for my Maverick... 8)



Don't worry, the CAF decriminalized that years ago.


----------



## vincent.escanlar (31 Jan 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> On the other hand, my personal preference, if the RCN wants to add a proper summer dress to its collection, would be to go back to having a light summer Kaki uniform: Much less difficult to keep clean than whites and easier to get a more day to day styling for it.



Definitely would be more practical. To the system I guess it would depend on how much the cost is for those of us who are using the whites. Say each uniform is $60 (white shirt $20 and the pants $40 - guesstimate based on department store prices; still seems a bargain versus wearing combats (according to the ECU contract $8.5 million for 45 000 sets = $190/set.)): do we have enough people stocking them up to have clean sets ready for daily wear? Are people ordering new ones more often because they get soiled beyond washing?

Perhaps just using the tropical tan uniform would be a straightforward option for the RCN. Can't imagine it costing any more than the whites, easier to keep clean, and may last longer/not need replacing as much.


----------



## dimsum (31 Jan 2015)

As a plus, you can raid the RAAF stocks of Tropical Dress "Drabs".  I'm sure they still have a ton around.   >



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> These (Tropical Dress or "Drabs") were actually authorized RAAF uniform up until last year.  I'd see people occasionally wear them; I just couldn't take them seriously.
> 
> Then again, this is the same country where no one thinks a blazer plus shirt and tie look weird with shorts and a straw hat until high school.


----------



## callmefishmael (1 Feb 2015)

Thanks for responses! I'll check out a USN uniform shop and the tailor at Esquimalt.


----------

